# Still Here



## bkisel (May 18, 2015)

Not that I think anyone should really care but I'm still here on WMT. I stopped making any new wine a month or so ago because of a pending move from CT to PA. Our house is sold and closing should be June 19th barring any glitches. We have a bid that has been accepted on a new house located in Wellsboro, PA. Once settled in our new home I hope to be back up and running making kit and fruit wines. Also, to return as an active contributor to this site.

See ya,
Bill

Old home...






New home...


----------



## Julie (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for letting us know what is going on with you. I often wonder whatever happen when people stop posting. New house looks pretty good! Good luck with the move.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 18, 2015)

Great looking house and thanks for popping in!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 18, 2015)

That is a beautiful house ! 
I wish the best for you


----------



## dralarms (May 18, 2015)

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## ceeaton (May 18, 2015)

Bill,

Nice house. Nice town. Someday I'll have to come visit. Gotta wait until some of this wine ages a little bit. Will be through there in three weekends if all works out with my wife scheduling vacation. We have a cabin down in the Canyon on Pine Creek. Try and get the kids up for about a week every year. I practically spent my summers there when I was growing up. Welcome to PA!


----------



## winotut (May 18, 2015)

Nice looking place. The first thing I noticed was a bit of non-shaded grounds for grapes!


----------



## the_rayway (May 18, 2015)

Bill, both your old home and your new home look wonderful! Good luck with the move, and we look forward to 'hearing' from you soon!
Ray


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 18, 2015)

Looks like things are moving along well, Bill. Glad to see you checking in.


----------



## bkisel (May 19, 2015)

Another sleepless night! Woke up and started to think... "How am I going to clean those cathedral ceiling windows?" The windows over the front porch roof are part of the living room cathedral ceiling. Also concerned about the "arched" window portions you see at the front of the house. Now in my seventy's I'm not eager to do much two story ladder work. Maybe just pop for a few hundred bucks to have a service clean the windows each spring? 

My preference was to buy land and have a ranch style house built. Wife wanted and got a move in ready house. Oh well, no matter which way we went I'm sure I'd find something to stress over. 

BTW, I'm still stopping by to do some reading of posts just not finding much time to do my own posting.

Okay, with some luck I should be able to get back to bed and hopefully get a little sleep.


----------



## vernsgal (May 19, 2015)

Hate doing windows no matter what the height! Congratulations on the new home.Enjoy it and get some sleep.


----------



## Floandgary (May 19, 2015)

Nice looking place Bill. AND it comes with SNOW!!! LOL Should be popping with Springtime by now. Hmmm?? Windows or wine? Windows or wine?


----------



## JohnT (May 19, 2015)

Bill, 

I know that this is easier said than done, but try to relax. Just look at that beautiful home you have!!! WOW! 

Instead of windows, try thinking about that area you have marked off just for winemaking. Try thinking about how you plan on positioning the new Stainless Steel tanks!!!! 

I say again, what a nice looking home. 

May you live a long and happy life there!

johnT.


----------



## ceeaton (May 19, 2015)

Bill,

Looks like you have a lake pretty close by and 13,000 acres of State Game lands within walking distance...windows, wine, fishing, hunting...wine, hunting, fishing, drinking beer or wine...making beer or wine, hunting, fishing...get neighbor teenager to do windows.

See, problem solved!


----------



## roger80465 (May 19, 2015)

Bill, the best thing about being in your seventies could be that your eyesight might not be what it was in your 20s. If you can't see the dirty windows, they don't exist!  Problem solved! 

Yeah, I know. My wife doesn't buy it either.


----------



## bkisel (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the kind and encouraging words and uplifting humor...

On a positive note the kitchen appears to have small wine cooler under the left end of the kitchen counter... 








On a negative note some issues have came up (we learned of them from our attorney just this morning) with our current home - most minor but one biggie. Builder whom I bought the house from new in Sept. of 1976 had the house listed as 3 bedroom but it is actually a four bedroom house. Looks like our 1,100 gallon septic tank is good for 3 bedroom home but not a four bedroom home. This may be a tough and expensive issue to remedy in order to sell the current house.


----------



## geek (May 19, 2015)

Bill, nice new house, hope everything goes well.

Now, after the move, let me know when is the party going to be...


----------



## LittleBearGameFarm (May 19, 2015)

What did you list the house as? If you listed and the buyer expects a 3 bedroom, as was the case when you purchased, I wouldn't think it would be a problem having a 3 bedroom septic. Basically, a 3 bedroom house with a wine room. If you listed as a 4 bedroom, then you might.


----------



## bkisel (May 19, 2015)

geek said:


> Bill, nice new house, hope everything goes well.
> 
> Now, after the move, let me know when is the party going to be...



Are you bringing the wine?


----------



## geek (May 19, 2015)

Oh yeah... [emoji16]


----------



## bkisel (May 19, 2015)

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> What did you list the house as? If you listed and the buyer expects a 3 bedroom, as was the case when you purchased, I wouldn't think it would be a problem having a 3 bedroom septic. Basically, a 3 bedroom house with a wine room. If you listed as a 4 bedroom, then you might.



Listed at as 4 bedrooms. Maybe if it had been listed as 3 bedrooms and an office it would not have raised a red flag with the buyers attorney. 

[I understand that the health department didn't exist for my town when the house was constructed. Maybe septic system just gets grandfathered?] Will be contacting town health department tomorrow to see where we stand. I suspect the couple buying the home could care less 4 bedrooms vs, three and an office. Just a husband and wife involved with the purchase, no kids.


----------



## ceeaton (May 19, 2015)

Bill, I hope things work out. My wife and I are praying for the best for you and your wife.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 19, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you, Bill. Selling is not without it's share of headaches. I know. Going to settlement on ours in 1 week.


----------



## cmason1957 (May 19, 2015)

bkisel said:


> Listed at as 4 bedrooms. Maybe if it had been listed as 3 bedrooms and an office it would not have raised a red flag with the buyers attorney.
> 
> [I understand that the health department didn't exist for my town when the house was constructed. Maybe septic system just gets grandfathered?] Will be contacting town health department tomorrow to see where we stand. I suspect the couple buying the home could care less 4 bedrooms vs, three and an office. Just a husband and wife involved with the purchase, no kids.



Not to defend the lawyer to much, but I would guess he is looking out for when his clients decide to sell.


----------



## jgmann67 (May 20, 2015)

LittleBearGameFarm said:


> What did you list the house as? If you listed and the buyer expects a 3 bedroom, as was the case when you purchased, I wouldn't think it would be a problem having a 3 bedroom septic. Basically, a 3 bedroom house with a wine room. If you listed as a 4 bedroom, then you might.




Or office, library... Whatever. We just went through the ordeal of selling and buying (only to move exactly 1.5 miles directly North). When looking at houses, it seemed like the only difference between a room listed as a BR and a room listed as Library or Den, was whether the room had a closet. Closet = BR in real estate.


----------



## hardworkin (May 20, 2015)

Welcome to PA!


----------

